# Image border



## Ghoste (Mar 31, 2005)

Is there a way to put borders around photos on PS or do I need a plug-in. I see poeple that post photos that have like a black and white frame around the photo. Anyone know where I can download the plug-in if I need it? Thanks.


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 1, 2005)

Select the color you want for your border and make it your background color, then go to image/canvas size, check relative, and then add the amount of pixels you want the height and width.


----------



## john3eblover (Apr 25, 2005)

I must be a complete idiot, but i am having more trouble with these borders, and it is frustrating the crap out of me. 

I can get the basic white border by making a new layer, going in and changing the canvas size, etc. I got that down. What i can't seem to figure out is how to make a border that has about a pixel width of black, then some white, then black again. I got it to be black once, but i can't do it again. 

If i make the layer a solid color like black, why won't it let me make that the background? How can i do this????

HELP!


----------



## Meysha (Apr 25, 2005)

I would just do the steps three times... and change the colour each time. 

So the first step you would have selected black, then made the border 1px wide.
2nd select white then make the border a bit wider.

That's what I've done sometimes. There might be an easier way.

Another way,
Make the border as wide as you want it to finish up as and all black (for example) then get your rectangular select tool and select a slightly smaller box. Then hold down Alt and select yet again a smaller box. (Pressing Alt subtracts from your selection). Then you can just 'fill' this selection with whatever colour you want.


----------



## john3eblover (Apr 25, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I would just do the steps three times... and change the colour each time.
> 
> So the first step you would have selected black, then made the border 1px wide.
> 2nd select white then make the border a bit wider.
> ...


 
i'd do it 3 times in a row if i could get the border to be black. I can't seem to do that at all though. If i do a solid color layer, it fills the whole picture, and i can't send that layer to the background cause it won't let me. and when i do just a regular layer, it doesnt give me black as an option...so i only do white usually


----------



## Meysha (Apr 26, 2005)

john3eblover said:
			
		

> If i do a solid color layer, it fills the whole picture, and i can't send that layer to the background cause it won't let me.



Ahhh. I see what you're doing. You've created a new layer and you want that layer to be the "frame" layer. I've always just added the frame to the background (the actual pic) and just saved my framed version as a crappy JPEG and I keep my real picture is PSD format.

If you want to keep the Frame as its own layer, you're going to have to do a couple of extra steps. Here's how I would do it. (I made up a nice little tutorial) btw this is a much longer and harder way than just putting it on the same layer as your picture.

*SCREENSHOTS TOWARDS BOTTOM OF THREAD. Sorry I accidentally deleted them from my photobucket account*

Hopefully this made sense.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 26, 2005)

Woooow Meysha!!! I have never known it is sooooo easy!!!! I always did my frames manually.. painting all the lines with a brush and so on... resizing image buahahahaha and it is sooo obvious! Thanks for sharing, and thanks for screenshots


----------



## john3eblover (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks a TON Meysha, i think this will help a lof of us noobies out :-D


----------



## Meysha (Apr 26, 2005)

No problem. I practically lived (and still do sometimes) off tutorials made by other people for a long, long time. So I'm more than glad to help someone else!


----------



## Dollface (Apr 26, 2005)

There is another way, if you just want one colour background.

In the "Canvas size" option, just select 10 "percent" for each option, width & height, and your canvas size will be 10% bigger than your image size - therefore creating a border. 

This is how I have done mine, and then I have recorded a macro to run for vertical & horizontal and to re-size and place my name in the bottom righ and then save to a particular folder.. Makes life a little easier when going through 200 odd pics per show...


----------



## john3eblover (May 1, 2005)

whoa. recording a macro? you mean i don't have to do it all manually each time? please, tell me how!


----------



## Meysha (May 2, 2005)

1. Open up a picture you want to put a frame on. 
2. Click on the actions tab (usually behind the history tab or somehwere over there.)
3. Click on the little Create new action button (next to the rubbish bin)
4. Give the action a name and hit enter
5. Straight away it will start recording the action (macro).. So now just do all the moves you want it to do to create the frame, Then hit Stop. TA DA!

This is why it's great to use percentages - because it'll work on any picture then.

Oh just a hint. I'd incorporate a save or a snapshot into the macro as well. And maybe even a close. You can always turn these steps off next time you want to run it by just unchecking the little boxes.


----------



## AudioInjectedSoul (May 2, 2005)

Hehe, I did it another way.

1. Select the Marquee tool.
2. Drag round the place you want the border to start if you get me.
3. Go to Select - Inverse.
4. Go to filter and put what you want on there.

Thats what I do if I want to put a filter on..

-Steve-


----------



## mentos_007 (May 2, 2005)

hmm I followed Mayshas tutorial and something I'm doinf wrong. When I hit my "action" that I had already recorded, it does not work properly on all shots. I used percentage. Sometimes the layers are in a wrong order... hmmm


----------



## Meysha (May 2, 2005)

I personally don't like the instructions above for creating the frame. It's too messy with the extra "Frame" Layer. 
Just make a duplicate of your background and then put the frame on that layer. Then if you want your original picture again without the frame, you've still got it on your original layer.
Maybe the action has trouble remembering the change in the layer position?  I don't really use actions all that much because everything I do is so varied.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 3, 2005)

actually I duplicatedmy layer 3 times. The first was 10% and black, second was 2% and white and third was 10% black again... it looks quite interesting but the actions seem to go crazy with bigger images...


----------



## rallyxe (Jul 30, 2005)

bring the screenshots back!!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 30, 2005)

OH my god guys, i'm so sorry, i accidentally deleted them from my photo bucket account. I didn't realise people were still using this.

I'll try and get them back up later today. Sorry again. But make sure you read the comments in the replies underneath - it suggests some easier ways of doing it. The screen shot way is complicated and messy.
They'll be back up in a few hours.


----------



## AlmightyWa (Jul 31, 2005)

Another way to do borders

Create a new layer
Select all (Ctl+A)
Edit- Stroke
Select the size of your border (in pixels)
Select the colour of your border
Select 'Inside' from the 'Location' box
Click OK 
ta da!

To add multiple colours, say black first then white, stroke once with black, then again with white, but half the number of pixels. e.g. 20 black, 10 white.

Hope this is useful


----------



## Meysha (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok well because that last tute with the screen shots basically sucked - because it was to have the frame on a whole different layer. Which I personally think isn't necessary coz I only put frames on my web stuff and never on things I'm going to print out.

So here is a nice new tutorial I've done up. This is a pretty basic frame but it's one I always use. 
I've also got instructions for creating an 'action' so you just click once and it automatically puts the border on. If you've ever recorded a macro in Word or something like that - it's exactly the same. And very easy to get the hang of.
*If you don't want to create the action - just ignore anything written in blue. If you want to create the action - do everything that's written and the things in blue. Good luck!*

*Tutorial*

1. Open your document and edit it to how you would like. The frame should be your final step in editing - just before saving.

2. Change your image size so it's web-friendly. (I set my portraits to 440px wide and my landscapes to 650px wide). So to resize click Image -> Image Size. Then make sure the "Constrain Proportions" Box is ticked. Then change the width to 440 or 650 pixels depending on the format of your picture. Hit Ok.

Ok so now we have something we can put a frame on.
3. Select your 'background' layer (or the bottom-most layer in your layer list)

4a. Only do this step if you want to create the "action"!! 
Click on the "Action" tab which is behind your history tab on the right side of your screen. If you can't see it. Hit Alt+F9 and it'll pop up.
Then click on the "New Action" Button. 
Put in a title for the action like "Frame". Hit Ok







The little red record button (2nd button in from the left) will have now lit up red. If it's not red - click it. Now it is recording your mouse clicks and the action.

4b. Click Image -> Canvas Size.
- Change width and height to 5. 
- Set Units as Pixels
- Check the "Relative tick box"
- Select colour of border -> black. (this option is only available in Photoshop CS and CS2. To select the colour in previous versions.. Before getting into the Canvas Size dialog box change your brush colours to black or colour you want.)
- Hit Enter.






5. Repeat Step 4b, but instead of changing the width and height to 5, this time set it to 2 pixels. 
And select the colour as "white".

6. Repeat Step 4b yet again, but this time change the width and height to 30 pixels.
Select the colour as "black".

7. Now you can hit the stop button to finish recording your action. The stop button is on the far left side of your actions window.





7b. Now you should end up with something that looks like this.





*Optional* 8. If you want to change the colour of the white part of the border - you can just use the "Fill bucket".
Select the colour you want. 
Select the "Fill bucket".
Zoom in on a corner of the frame.
Click on the white part.







*Optional*: You can change the size of the frame by changing the numerical values in step 4b.

*Actions Help*: To run the action on future photos. Just select the 'background' layer. Then select the action from the list. Then hit the play button. (third from the left)


----------



## Force of Nature (Sep 20, 2005)

great tut there. fantastic! That would save me sooo much time!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, this is excellent. Thats a nice timesaver. Good tut, thanks


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

Why thank you! *takes a bow* I'll be here all week. hehehe 
If you want any others just let me know and I'll see if I can do one up.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 20, 2005)

I think I will add some applause! Thank you! I have always wanted to learn how to do that. Now everyone watch out for borders mania from me   Now... do you happen to have a similar tutorial on how to make watermark signatures.. because everyother one I get lost half way through in.


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 5, 2005)

I followed your instructions reallllllyyy closely but my white border on the left is like 1 pixel smaller than my white border on the right!!  What am I doing.  This kinda wierd stuff always happens to me.


----------



## woodsac (Oct 5, 2005)

Might sound silly, but make sure that after you place the border around your picture, view the picture at 100%. Sometimes, the borders won't show up equally at smaller resolutions? But once you start to increase the size, it's visible.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah what woodsac says, is probably the reason it 'looks' different to the other side. I sometimes get that. Or sometimes I'll get weird black lines in spots on my picture, but when I change the zoom it's all good.

Hmm a watermark?? I never use them, but yeah I'll see what I can do if I have a chance.


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 6, 2005)

I set it at actual pixels and it is still that way...ugg....I'll just play till I figure it out.  Thanks anyway tho.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 6, 2005)

When you set the canvas side... in the little boxy grid below, were all the arrows pointing away from the middle square? That little grid, tells PS where to put the extra pixels. If you click on the middle square, it tell the program to add the pixels equally all around the canvas.


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 6, 2005)

Where it says Anchor: and shows the grid, make sure you click on the middle box, making it white.  This will add your pixels equally to all sides.


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is one.  Doesn't make sense.  







I know it looks funny....yahoo photos...


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 6, 2005)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Here is one. Doesn't make sense.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 6, 2005)

But the border is smaller on the left and I am an anal person.  ha.:meh:


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes, I had to magnify it and measure it to be convinced though (I'm quite anal too  ).

It looks like you've applied the border then resized the image with bicubic resampling - this would have an effect on the symmetry of the border.  Try resizing first and then apply the border.

Also, make sure that your border is divisable by 2 else you may end up with a 1 pixel difference.


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thats what it was!
I was using 5 instead of 6....NOW IT WORKS!!!

And the award goessss tooooo -------- Marctwo !!!:hug:: :hail:


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok, I don't get it. Maybe it's because i'm using an older version, but here's what happens:
When I change the canvas size to 5x5 pixels, it actually _reduces the picture _to 5x5 pixels... and I don't even have the "relative" checkbox...
What should I do????


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok, sorry, I just got it! All I had to do was to add 5 pixels to the actual canvas size. Though I can't create a frame with different colors, but i can always do it by selecting areas on the frame and then changing the color.
Thanks Meysha!!! :hug::


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 26, 2005)

If you want a 5px border all the way round then just add 10px onto the current canvas dimensions.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Marctwo!

And actually, after some 8 attempts, I CAN create a frame with different colors in it with Meysha's technique! Meysha, you're awesome!!!
:hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## Dave_D (Nov 26, 2005)

Using the "Canvas" technique is by far the easiest and most popular way and very excellent results can be had. Here are some examples of other alternative frames. The "break left" frame is simply adding your image as a layer on a new image decidedly bigger then the original image size that is filled with whie as a backgrond color. Then using blending options for the 3d effect. The third jet flying off the image is a whole nother technique.
 The Amish farmer frame is a series of layers also done with blending options to achieve the shadowing and bevel to give the frame aspects and image a 3d recessed effect.


----------



## seven (Nov 27, 2005)

Great tutorial Meysha! I have something to add... instead of doing that whole process on every pic, make a border for a pic, then delete the layer the pic is on and save it as a .psd as a template.

Meysha, or anyone else, how do I crop pics to a set resolution? I always get wacky resolutions when I crop...


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 28, 2005)

Just put the dimensions in the cropping toolbar at the top of the window.  Eg: 
 - width: 600 px
 - height: 400 px
 - dpi: 72
This will crop the image then resize to the given dimensions automatically.  If you're going large with the image though, I'd do it in seperate stages and use a progressive sizing technique.


----------



## darich (Dec 20, 2005)

I've read through all the posts with interest since I've sold several shots and always use a border/frame. However I've noticed that none of the methods mention retain the full size image and create new layers. I think adding a frame on a new layer(s) is vital. I've found that if my image is similar to the colour of the frame then the frame "bleeds" into the image. It means that once the frame is made in a contrasting colour it cannot be changed to colour similar to any colour in the photo at the edge.

If the frame is made in different layers then the layers can be altered to any colour without fear of bleeding into the image. it takes longer but is much more flexible. The final result must be saved as a tiff or some other format that doesn't "flatten" the image or the layers will be lost and you're back to square one. The original version of the attached image is a tiff with 6 layers allowing me to easily change the colour of the text and frame with a couple of clicks and no fear of bleeding colours.






Dave - I'm really interested to know how you made the frame for the Amish Farmer - it looks excellent.

So if anyone has an action or a shortcut for making a frame using new layers i'd be interested to hear how you did it.


----------



## Dave_D (Dec 21, 2005)

darich said:
			
		

> Dave - I'm really interested to know how you made the frame for the Amish Farmer - it looks excellent.


busy with the holidays, but will come with a tut soon.


----------



## Fate (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry for digging this thing up again  i followed the tutorial.... but when i was resizing the image it was TINY when i followed the instructions :S i use photoshop 6.0 so things may be different


----------

